# How About a Frankfurt Financial District Watch Thread?



## Radharc (Nov 23, 2010)

I know most folks here are into the toolish watches, but there have to be a few of these floating around, right? Watchbuys is currently sold out of the 6060, 6068, and 6096, so someone is buying them, and I know there are one or two 6000 owners around the forums...

Anyway, to start off, here are some pics of my new 6096 Frankfurt World Time:

















Am about a month into ownership, and am really enjoying it. Keeping COSC time (at +5/day, steady), extremely legible, with gorgeous applied indices and a wonderful sunburst finish to the jet black dial. Looks great with a suit, business causal, or jeans and a polo. The bracelet is super comfortable and build like a tank, with hex screws and alternating polished and brushed links. The date at 6 really preserves the symmetry while still allowing for a useful complication, and the GMT hand is great for tracking another time zone or (as here) simply presenting the home time in a different way. (I have always found that the natural presentation of a 24-hour hand really adds some nuance to one's perception and tracking of time -- seeing the 24-hour hand at 12, for example, really drives home that the day is already half over.









The box is worth noting as well. It comes in a large black presentation box, with a leather strap, extra spring bars, booklet, hex wrenches, strap changing tool, loupe, polishing cloth, and metal warranty card:

























So, who else is out there? Post up your Frankfurt Financial District watches and share your thoughts...


----------



## J4G (May 20, 2018)

Thanks for sharing. I’ve been looking at this series for my next watch. I like the look of it on the black strap. How is the quality of the strap that comes with it?


-J4G


----------



## Radharc (Nov 23, 2010)

J4G said:


> I like the look of it on the black strap. How is the quality of the strap that comes with it?


Actually, I'm a bracelet guy and have barely paid any attention to the strap. Glanced at it when opening the box and that was it.

I'll take and post some pics in a day or two. Do you have any specific questions?


----------



## Radharc (Nov 23, 2010)

J4G said:


> How is the quality of the strap that comes with it?


Here are some pics of the strap. It seems nice to me, but as mentioned above I am not a strap guy and wouldn't really know what to look for:


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

Nice watch! I think it's a great design for a GMT. I was very close to getting a 6060 but was concerned if it might be slightly too big for my slim wrist.


----------



## A+U (May 17, 2012)

I love the 6000 series. Just wish the prices werent so steep.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm a happy owner of a 6000 since 2001










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sarbmaster (Jul 20, 2018)

very nice. good to see some on the wrist shots of these in the wild


----------



## B79 (Apr 27, 2014)

Beautiful watch. Congratulations. 

For the longest time I was set on a 6066. 
Gave up- Never see them for sale. Seems like everyone holds onto them. Damn thick though. Sigh, something about a GMT alarm watch.


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

Burgo79 said:


> Beautiful watch. Congratulations.
> 
> For the longest time I was set on a 6066.
> Gave up- Never see them for sale. Seems like everyone holds onto them. Damn thick though. Sigh, something about a GMT alarm watch.


There's one on Chrono24, looks high though. (Not heckling, just I keep an eye out there for sinn's)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B79 (Apr 27, 2014)

nodnar said:


> There's one on Chrono24, looks high though. (Not heckling, just I keep an eye out there for sinn's)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. Thanks mate. I still long for one but at AU $5601, yeah... too high for me for this piece.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Just picked up a 6068 NK, the Neunkirchen/Saar ltd. ed. from a listing on F29 here. Absolutely love it, a stunning watch, and as I've been pontificating elsewhere, probably the most beautiful object in my life.









I've also got a 556 A, which is my most worn, GADA watch. Immediately prior to that, I had a 856 UTC, and while it should have hit all the marks, I found it just a bit on the large side -- sold it to get the 556. Very much into GMT complications, from movements to 24/12hr bezels, and while pondering other Sinn models, found the Frankfurt Financial District 6000-series watches. Soon as I saw then, I knew I'd have to get one, someday.

But so expensive and never seem to come up at any kind of deal, used. And then this one showed up, right after I'd just sold another watch. Funds were supposed to be for the new Nodus Contrail SS release (with stainless 12hr bezel...). Instead, I jumped on this 6068.

Wow. In person, just so amazing. From the polished case, to the domed crystal, and subtle sunburst black dial. The applied indexes, delicate silver polished hands, and that wacky bezel adjustment crown at 10. The display back with the decorated movement, and detent action of the internal bezel. There is nothing not to like about this watch. To say I'm smitten with it is a vast understatement.

I'm underwhelmed with the Nomos shell cordovan strap it came on, and will shortly be swapping it out for the stock Sinn calf leather which came with. Also, very much pondering the fine link bracelet...

While the 6060 remains on my grail list, with an Omega SM GMT, this 6068 was also way up there on my list of wants and I am absolutely thrilled to have one.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

More pix. Bergeon replacement spring bar tool tips arrived, and so now on a Rios strap which actually was part of the 856 deal. Liking it well enough that I'll probably try it for a while before considering a move back to the stock Sinn strap. We're headed to Seattle, from the East Caost on Wednesday, so I already have the bezel set for Seattle time...


----------



## freeman4ever (Jun 1, 2013)

mconlonx said:


> I'm underwhelmed with the Nomos shell cordovan strap it came on...


The thought behind using the plain-looking Nomos strap was akin to the consideration given to choosing a container for a bonsai: the container should never overpower the tree. Wear it in good health! ;-)


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

freeman4ever said:


> mconlonx said:
> 
> 
> > I'm underwhelmed with the Nomos shell cordovan strap it came on...
> ...


I can see that. It is a minimalist, thin strap, for sure. But I do think the 6068 is substantial enough to pair with a heavier strap. BTW, thanks for the watch, very much loving it!


----------



## Radharc (Nov 23, 2010)

mconlonx said:


> More pix. Bergeon replacement spring bar tool tips arrived, and so now on a Rios strap which actually was part of the 856 deal. Liking it well enough that I'll probably try it for a while before considering a move back to the stock Sinn strap.


That strap looks really sharp on it. Nice pairing.


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

It's a real beauty, as stated (by many) Sinn is seen as a tool watch manufacturer, and so many of Sinn's post 1997 designs have a healthy dose of BauHaus in their aesthetics. 

The 6069 is no exception and captures so much of those clean well executed design elements, it is definitely a watch I would consider, it's a real beaut. Congratulations!


----------



## longstride (Jan 13, 2011)

It's a real beauty, as stated (by many) Sinn is seen as a tool watch manufacturer, and so many of Sinn's post 1997 designs have a health dose of BauHaus in their aesthetics. 

The 6069 is no exception and captures so much of those clean well executed design elements, it is definitely a watch I would consider, it's a real beaut. Congratulations!


----------



## SuperOrbital (Sep 21, 2017)

6060 vs 6068, thoughts?


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

6068 is a very clean look while still covering a second time zone. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Given my druthers, I'd probably go for a 6060, but the 6068 came up first and it's a sweet watch without the extra complication, and a cleaner dial.


----------



## Mayor Dawgmeat (Jan 12, 2019)

I've got a 6099 that I wear out for dates, evening, etc, and love it every time I put it on. I keep thinking that I want to add an Omega PO or IWC Portugueser, but then i wear this and say maybe not.. 
.


----------



## Guy Pardee (May 18, 2019)

Hey Redharc, thanks for pointing out this thread. I was looking at the 6000 & 6060. I happened to be in Frankfurt so stopped in the Sinn shop and tried both on. The 6000 was too tall for my wrist so I decided to stick with the 6060. I have several GMT watches but they are all diver style so I really like having a three zone GMT dress watch.


----------



## Radharc (Nov 23, 2010)

Guy Pardee said:


> The 6000 was too tall for my wrist so I decided to stick with the 6060. I have several GMT watches but they are all diver style so I really like having a three zone GMT dress watch.


Congrats, but c'mon man -- where are the pics?

My 6096 at the ballpark:


----------



## BillUhren (Dec 30, 2018)

I have the 6060. At first I wasn't sure how I felt about it, but now I am really enjoying it. I prefer straps to bracelets, but this is a very nice bracelet and I find it really makes the watch. I don't care for the black strap it comes with.

I have a need to work in three time zones on a daily basis, so for me it has a real practical benefit. It's also great for travel as it doesn't get the kind of attention a comparable Rolex would.


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

BillUhren said:


> I have the 6060. At first I wasn't sure how I felt about it, but now I am really enjoying it. I prefer straps to bracelets, but this is a very nice bracelet and I find it really makes the watch. I don't care for the black strap it comes with.
> 
> I have a need to work in three time zones on a daily basis, so for me it has a real practical benefit. It's also great for travel as it doesn't get the kind of attention a comparable Rolex would.
> 
> View attachment 14330665


Very nice!

Would you guys say the 6060 and 6068 wear larger than the 38.5mm diameter due to the fairly large dial?


----------



## BillUhren (Dec 30, 2018)

pdsf said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Would you guys say the 6060 and 6068 wear larger than the 38.5mm diameter due to the fairly large dial?


Not really honestly. Given the relatively thin profile I think it balances it out nicely. Given that the inner bezel doesn't have any overhang on the case I think it wears very closely to the actual size.


----------



## BillUhren (Dec 30, 2018)

pdsf said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Would you guys say the 6060 and 6068 wear larger than the 38.5mm diameter due to the fairly large dial?


Not really honestly. Given the relatively thin profile I think it balances it out nicely. Given that the inner bezel doesn't have any overhang on the case I think it wears very closely to the actual size.


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

BillUhren said:


> Not really honestly. Given the relatively thin profile I think it balances it out nicely. Given that the inner bezel doesn't have any overhang on the case I think it wears very closely to the actual size.


Thank you! It is such a beautiful watch.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

BillUhren said:


> Not really honestly. Given the relatively thin profile I think it balances it out nicely. Given that the inner bezel doesn't have any overhang on the case I think it wears very closely to the actual size.


Counterpoint. I would say it does wear a bit larger. I was swapping out between a 556A and a 6068. Not too much of a difference, but enough to notice, and if comparing to a 38.5mm watch with any kind of substantial bezel, I'd say it would definitely wear larger.

All that said, I'd stop short of saying it wears at all large.


----------



## 1384359 (Mar 13, 2019)

I convinced myself that I needed both a GMT watch and something dressier than my U1 or 104. My 6096 arrived yesterday, and while I'm not a big fan of fancy boxes from any manufacturer, the presentation case is stunning. The watch is, of course, equally impressive. The bracelet is incredibly comfortable, although it will take time to get used to the "bling factor". A black shark or alligator strap would look better than the included leather strap. Will probably get one (with a deployant buckle) after the holidays.

Very happy with this latest acquisition!


----------



## Radharc (Nov 23, 2010)

zenfrogmaster said:


> My 6096 arrived yesterday, and while I'm not a big fan of fancy boxes from any manufacturer, the presentation case is stunning. The watch is, of course, equally impressive. The bracelet is incredibly comfortable, although it will take time to get used to the "bling factor".


Congratulations! The 6096 is a real winner. That said, pics or it didn't happen...

In the meantime, mine says hi:


----------



## 1384359 (Mar 13, 2019)

I should know better - pics are mandatory! Not traveling today, but a nod to the World's Fair:


----------



## aabikrman (Apr 17, 2019)

J4G said:


> Thanks for sharing. I've been looking at this series for my next watch. I like the look of it on the black strap. How is the quality of the strap that comes with it?
> 
> -J4G


Same here, the 6000 series Sinn is on my short list and most likely my next purchase....


----------



## aabikrman (Apr 17, 2019)

I also think it looks great on a strap or the bracelet....


----------



## 829maxx (Oct 23, 2019)

Very interested in a 6096. Does anyone know the lug to lug length by chance?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1384359 (Mar 13, 2019)

829maxx said:


> Very interested in a 6096. Does anyone know the lug to lug length by chance?


I measure it at 47.5mm - here it is on a 7.25" wrist:


----------



## 829maxx (Oct 23, 2019)

zenfrogmaster said:


> I measure it at 47.5mm - here it is on a 7.25" wrist:
> View attachment 15095915


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radharc (Nov 23, 2010)

Apologies if it's bad form to bump my own thread, but I liked how this photo came out and didn't want to make a new post.


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

Keep the thread alive, I’m on the fence for my next Sinn. The pics help


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radharc (Nov 23, 2010)

nodnar said:


> Keep the thread alive, I'm on the fence for my next Sinn. The pics help


Which one(s) are you looking at?


----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

Radharc said:


> Which one(s) are you looking at?


6060 or 6096 like yours vs 857 LH Cargo or maybe a 144 DIAPAL. I have a UX and 900, thinking my next excuse is a travel watch and something different than the two I have already. So many choices...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Radharc (Nov 23, 2010)

nodnar said:


> 6060 or 6096 like yours vs 857 LH Cargo or maybe a 144 DIAPAL. I have a UX and 900, thinking my next excuse is a travel watch and something different than the two I have already.


That covers a good range of options. I've been exceedingly happy with my 6096, but the 857 is a heck of a lot of watch too. (The 144 is less my speed, honestly.)

Let me know if I can answer any questions or provide any specific pics re: the 6096.


----------



## Oris1977 (Mar 14, 2020)

I love this post! I’ve been wanting a 6096 for about 6 months now but it’s hard to find info on it out there. Especially here in the US. Im
glad to see there’s a lot of happy owners out there. I guess that means I’ll have to go ahead and order it.


----------



## Radharc (Nov 23, 2010)

Just to tempt @nodnar and @Oris1977:


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Oris1977 (Mar 14, 2020)

Radharc said:


> Just to tempt @nodnar and @Oris1977:
> 
> View attachment 15411662
> 
> ...


Haha! What are you trying to do to me!? Thanks for sharing. I limit myself to one nice watch per year! I already bought one this year, so Ill have to wait till next year! But maybe I could make an exception...


----------



## isgrb (Jul 4, 2020)

Is the 6012 not available in the US? Not listed on WB. The 6012 is the moonphase model,


----------



## Radharc (Nov 23, 2010)

isgrb said:


> Is the 6012 not available in the US? Not listed on WB. The 6012 is the moonphase model


That's an amazing watch. I've never heard anything about it being geographically limited -- it's probably just WB choosing not to stock it. (My understanding is that the Frankfurt Financial watches are not big sellers in the U.S.)

I'd just shoot them an email or give them a call. I'd be surprised if they can't source it for you.


----------



## isgrb (Jul 4, 2020)

Radharc said:


> That's an amazing watch. I've never heard anything about it being geographically limited -- it's probably just WB choosing not to stock it. (My understanding is that the Frankfurt Financial watches are not big sellers in the U.S.)
> 
> I'd just shoot them an email or give them a call. I'd be surprised if they can't source it for you.


Just to follow up on this, I asked WB about this watch and they can't sell it in the US as it has mother of pearl which i guess is banned here. Never knew that but there you go.


----------



## 829maxx (Oct 23, 2019)

I love the blue dial varient but they are impossible to find!








Via google. Credit to whoever took this amazing pic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mebiuspower (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## nodnar (Oct 7, 2016)

Radharc said:


> Just to tempt @nodnar and @Oris1977:
> 
> View attachment 15411662
> 
> ...


Hey, been busy and missed this. Thanks for the pics. It helps with my fence sitting. 
Question do you ever find the legibility poor? And in particular the 24 hour hand?
My 900 is very legible in all lighting, but the 24 hour hand has to be looked for if the light doesn't catch it right. (It is a very thin hand though)
And one more, ever put yours on an Erika's Original? Or similar?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mebiuspower (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## mebiuspower (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## Radharc (Nov 23, 2010)

nodnar said:


> Question do you ever find the legibility poor? And in particular the 24 hour hand?
> My 900 is very legible in all lighting, but the 24 hour hand has to be looked for if the light doesn't catch it right. (It is a very thin hand though)
> And one more, ever put yours on an Erika's Original? Or similar?


I will say up front that I am going to try to answer this objectively. That said, I've had this watch for ~two years and I am a huge fan with very little in the way of criticism. So, apologies in advance if I sound like Sinn's marketing department here.

With that out of the way, I have not had any legibility issues with the main hands. The combination of silver hands on a black background makes it very legible. On a side note, the lume is surprisingly good as well -- easily readable at night. The 24-hour hand has no lume, so in dim lighting you won't be able to read it. But, in regular or bright light I haven't had any issues reading it.

I haven't worn it on anything other than the bracelet since I got it. I am a bracelet guy generally, and the fine link on the 6096 (which is the updated version with hex screws) is just sublime.


----------



## mebiuspower (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## mebiuspower (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## mebiuspower (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## Radharc (Nov 23, 2010)

Felt like I snapped a good one today.


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## EekTheCat (Feb 21, 2021)

After picking up the 556 and delving a lil deeper into the Sinn portfolio, I became acquainted with the Frankfurt am main and also the Klassik range, but realize they're not getting as much love. Handsome watches though, truly. And built with the robustness of almost tool watch proportions.


----------



## Scott_DC (Apr 26, 2020)

Those suckers are just gorgeous. The blue version posted would make me pull out my credit card in a second.


----------



## Radharc (Nov 23, 2010)

Snapped this pic today, and I like how it captures the dial's electroplating:


----------



## PaddyChicago (Mar 8, 2019)

I’m fan of Sinn’s 6000 series watches in general, they are very masculine and good looking in their own unique way; they aren’t copying any of the big Swiss brands, or anyone else for sure. I may snag one if I can find one in a gently-used condition.


----------



## Radharc (Nov 23, 2010)

PaddyChicago said:


> they aren’t copying any of the big Swiss brands, or anyone else for sure.


I agree with this -- in a world where a lot of watches are just variations on certain well-known themes, the 6000 series has its own identity.


----------



## Jay_k (May 23, 2014)

Watchbuys just got the blue 6060 and 6068 in stock. They’re shipping in March but you can preorder one now. I just ordered a blue 6068 although I’m still kinda eyeing the 6060 to be honest.
I do like the cleaner dial of the 6068, just not sure if it’s gonna be too much empty space or not.








Sinn 6060 B Frankfurt World Time


Automatic watch with blue electroplated dial and three time zones




www.watchbuys.com












Sinn 6068 B Frankfurt Dual Time Zone


Dual time zone watch with electroplated blue dial




www.watchbuys.com


----------



## Radharc (Nov 23, 2010)

Jay_k said:


> Watchbuys just got the blue 6060 and 6068 in stock. They’re shipping in March but you can preorder one now. I just ordered a blue 6068 although I’m still kinda eyeing the 6060 to be honest.
> I do like the cleaner dial of the 6068, just not sure if it’s gonna be too much empty space or not.


I haven't seen the blue dial models in person, but Sinn does a fantastic job electroplating the black dial models. The empty space may help really bring that forward.


----------



## Timeflys (Jan 8, 2022)

Jay_k said:


> Watchbuys just got the blue 6060 and 6068 in stock. They’re shipping in March but you can preorder one now. I just ordered a blue 6068 although I’m still kinda eyeing the 6060 to be honest.
> I do like the cleaner dial of the 6068, just not sure if it’s gonna be too much empty space or not.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I just happened across that 6060B in my never ending GMT hunt. To me it's one of the most handsome watches I have ever viewed. Keeping a reference to Zulu time and a robust, reliable piece that can get knocked around a bit are my priorities. Love a clean look. Not really a fan of giant red and blue bezels.

My credit card is speaking to me now.


----------



## mebiuspower (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## Radharc (Nov 23, 2010)

Liked how this one came out:


----------



## wkw (Feb 12, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BigTrev (Oct 20, 2016)

I've owned my 6068 for about 18 months & couldn't be happier with it. It's my go-to office watch and a great alternative to a dress watch. Although I am still lusting after the 1739StIS.


----------



## mebiuspower (Sep 24, 2009)

After 5.5 years of ownership it's time to send my 6000 back to Frankfurt for service.

Will post updates with progress.


----------



## Radharc (Nov 23, 2010)

mebiuspower said:


> After 5.5 years of ownership it's time to send my 6000 back to Frankfurt for service.


Something wrong with it, or just preventative maintenance?

And, for the heck of it, a gratuitous new year's eve pic of my 6096:


----------



## mebiuspower (Sep 24, 2009)

Radharc said:


> Something wrong with it, or just preventative maintenance?


Have been losing power reserve steadily and as of few weeks back the watch stops while on my wrist. Wanted to wait until the holiday is over to ship it back.


----------



## Radharc (Nov 23, 2010)

mebiuspower said:


> Have been losing power reserve steadily and as of few weeks back the watch stops while on my wrist. Wanted to wait until the holiday is over to ship it back.


Oh, sorry to hear that. Will be hoping for a quick and painless process!

Any reason you're not just giving it to a local watchmaker? I don't think there's any special technology in any of the Frankfurt Financial District watches that would preclude a good independent from working on them...


----------



## mebiuspower (Sep 24, 2009)

Radharc said:


> Oh, sorry to hear that. Will be hoping for a quick and painless process!
> 
> Any reason you're not just giving it to a local watchmaker? I don't think there's any special technology in any of the Frankfurt Financial District watches that would preclude a good independent from working on them...


Bracelet went for usual desk diving so going back to factory for refresh. But yes, any watchmaker can work on Valjoux 7750.


----------



## mebiuspower (Sep 24, 2009)

"Due to the high capacity utilisation of our workshops and additional absences due to illness, there are unfortunately major delays at the moment. We would therefore like to inform you about the current time frames: Warranty repairs, minor repairs and maintenance of the Hydro series take approx. 6-8 weeks, the preparation of a cost estimate approx. 12 weeks. For chargeable repair and maintenance orders, we would like to ask you to be prepared for a period of up to half a year. High complications and historical movements may also require a longer period of time. Should your watch be completed sooner, we will of course inform you immediately.

We are working intensively to expand our capacities, but of course we do not want to compromise on the careful execution of our work. We ask for your patience and understanding."


----------



## browntrouts (Nov 14, 2020)

Anyone with a 6012 Moon Phase? Been lusting after that one for some time...


----------

